
TEMPO Launches EURT on the “Programmatically Fair”, Stellar Distributed Exchange - antb123
https://medium.com/@abarker_84530/tempo-launches-eurt-trading-on-the-programically-fair-stellar-distributed-exchange-1e6155c64454
======
jslove
What is a Programmatically fair Distributed Exchange? How does it compare with
say NASDAQ?

